# Monroe County Morel Hunting



## Juliamanita (May 13, 2021)

My name is Julie, I’m turning 24 this summer and I am located in Monroe County. 
I have searched soooo much and have only found 2 morels this season. I was wondering if there’s anyone out there who wants to go hunting with me, and knows any spots.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Juliamanita said:


> My name is Julie, I’m turning 24 this summer and I am located in Monroe County.
> I have searched soooo much and have only found 2 morels this season. I was wondering if there’s anyone out there who wants to go hunting with me, and knows any spots.


Hi Julie! @Juliamanita ! Dig the handle! At the very least you found something. Sure someone from your area will chime in. Welcome to the Forum & Keep 🍄ing


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Hi Julie! @Juliamanita ! Dig the handle! At the very least you found something. Sure someone from your area will chime in. Welcome to the Forum & Keep 🍄ing


That’s either a cat phish or the most naive girl in the world.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Jwags said:


> That’s either a cat phish or the most naive girl in the world.


🧐


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> 🧐


Here’s my pretty pic...I’m just turning 24...I need a big strong man to help me alone in the woods...
Total cat phish.


----------



## thomastl1981 (8 mo ago)

Juliamanita said:


> My name is Julie, I’m turning 24 this summer and I am located in Monroe County.
> I have searched soooo much and have only found 2 morels this season. I was wondering if there’s anyone out there who wants to go hunting with me, and knows any spots.


Yes give me a call my name is Lucas and I Live In Bloomington 930/215-4044. Ive already Found over a Pound


Juliamanita said:


> My name is Julie, I’m turning 24 this summer and I am located in Monroe County.
> 
> I have searched soooo much and have only found 2 morels this season. I was wondering if there’s anyone out there who wants to go hunting with me, and knows any spots.


Yes give me a call my name is Lucas and I Live In Bloomington 930/215-4044. Ive already Found over a Pound


----------

